# Colonoscopy Was a Breeze!



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

My gastro doc didn't have me drink any of that stuff everyone talks about. I took 6 ducolax tabs spread out over a few hours and then drank half of a 10 ounce bottle of magnesium citrate. That cleaned me out.For the procedure, I was in and out in 90 minutes - they put me fast asleep - no waking up in the middle. Don't remember a thing and didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

Awesome! That's so good to hear! I don't know if I will have to have one, but I hope my experience is like yours! What were your results?


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

What a great experience!Seems like a lot of people are using Magnesium Citrate with Dulcolax tablets as well. Some also use only liquids as part of this preparation for two or three days and/or without fiber supplements.I found this on the Internet:BOWEL PREPARATION:1. Two (2) days before your procedure eat a low residue diet (containing no seeds, husks, skins and pulp)and take two (2) Dulcolax tablets at bedtime.2. On ___________ (one day before the exam), eat NO food. You may have only CLEAR liquids such as 7-Up, Sprite, Club Soda and water. IMPORTANT ï¿½ NO COLORED FLUIDS! Purchase 2 bottles of Magnesium Citrate (not cherry flavored), available over-the-counter. Drink each bottle six (6) hours apart .____ Local or out-of-town patients (if scheduled before 12 noon) ï¿½ drink one bottle at 12 noon and one bottle at 6 p.m.____ Local patients (if scheduled after 12 noon) ï¿½ drink one bottle at 6 p.m. (day before procedure) and drink one bottle at 6 a.m. (day of procedure).3. On ___________ (one night before exam) take one (1) Dulcolax tablet (at bedtime).ABSOLUTELY NO FOODS ALLOWED THE DAY BEFORE YOUR PROCEDURE, NOT EVEN BREAKFAST (including no coffee).


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a colonoscopy in a week and a hlf and they have me drinking phospo-sodas for the day and a half before and only drinking clear liquids...I wish I could be knocked out the whole time, but I guess Ill only be mildly sedated.....glad yours went well I hope mine does also


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I have one on friday..they gave me 32 pills that i have to take 4 eveyr 15 mintues. Im glad i have problems drinking things!


----------

